
Frequent consumption of ultra-processed food possibly linked to early death - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-48446924
======
open-source-ux
Some related statistics on consumption of 'ultra-processed' foods across 19
European Countries (from Feb 2018)

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/02/ultra-
proces...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/02/ultra-processed-
products-now-half-of-all-uk-family-food-purchases)

The countries consuming the most ultra-processed foods are UK, Germany,
Ireland and Belgium.

